# Help with over-trimmed brisket



## friesian rain (Mar 7, 2014)

Any ideas on what to do with an over-trimmed brisket ?  Bought 1/4 local raised beef, the untrimmed brisket I was so anxiously awaiting turned into a cut of brisket with no fat at all on it !   I was looking forward to smoking it.  What can I do with it now? 

Thanks for your thoughts !


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2014)

Smoke it per normal....   Use a bit of water in a water pan for the first several hours, then raise the temp to form a bark on the meat...  wrap in foil and cook to pulling or slicing temp.....   
Trimmed fat doesn't hurt the quality of the meat...  intramuscular fat is where the moistness comes from in meats....   

IMHO, a fat layer acts exactly like foil.... 

 Dave


----------



## friesian rain (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave, sounds good !  I've never smoked a brisket and used foil, but now I see how it would work here.  Just didn't want to ruin some excellent beef ! 

I need to open up my new WSM and burn the "newness" out of it.  Then, I'll smoke up this brisket :-)


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a crazy old pal and one of the best brisket cooks I know..will not attempt to cook one till he has fastidiously trimmed off every bit of visible flat...bound to be peeled worse than the one you got. Dont seem to hurt it a bit. Cook it as normal. There is still plenty of fat in that puppy. He claims the object of cooking briskets is to get the grease out of it..lol.


----------



## friesian rain (Mar 8, 2014)

Well thanks Big Wheel !   I'm feeling much better about attempting this "over-skinned" bit of beef :-)    Big Wheel, I'm thinking I've run across you somewhere before ....   Anyway, thank you for your reply.  Hopefully, I'll be able to do some smoking in the near future; I'll definitely post the results !


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 8, 2014)

Brine it for two weeks and make some pastrami!!!!!!

Or, just listen to these other guys.  I don't have my brisket where I want it yet so I'll keep my yapper shut for now.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2014)

As a side note......  I trim brisket fat because I don't like it's flavor as compared to other fats on the beef....


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is a very detailed trimmed brisket and it works great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...o-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method#post_987809


----------

